# Look how big the babies are!



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I freaking love these guys! They're at a fun age right now. They can really run, and my husband even came out back and ran around like a crazy person with them.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

We're thinking about keeping the red boy in these pics. He's Bandit, and I think that we're in love with each other. Can you have 2 heart dogs at the same time? Because he's so much like Cerbie, that it's kinda freaky.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm just not going to get any work done today, am I?


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

It's hard to believe that they're even bigger. @[email protected] They were so big already, LOL.

Too cute...


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

LoL, I love how that one puppy just doesn't fit... it's by far my fav though.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute!!!

*sigh* puppies....


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Great pics! I am sorry but what kind of pups are they?? Whatever they are i would want them all


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Their mom is a stray I picked up a few weeks ago, she looks like a pit/husky/probably some other stuff mix. I think daddy was a chow, bc those babies look like chows. They'll be 6 weeks on Monday.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jcd said:


> Great pics! I am sorry but what kind of pups are they?? Whatever they are i would want them all


Inga thinks you just found a home for another of the puppies. It is time for Bello to have a sister 

They are absolutely adorable. I don't know how people can part with puppies. This is why I am NOT a breeder. I would have a house full of dogs in one litter. I am so bad at saying good bye.


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

After seeing these i cant wait to get another puppy! They should come with warning labels about dog addiction once you get one.


----------



## buddyboy (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh my they are so cute! I want one!
I would have to keep all of them!!!!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Inga said:


> Inga thinks you just found a home for another of the puppies. It is time for Bello to have a sister
> 
> They are absolutely adorable. I don't know how people can part with puppies. This is why I am NOT a breeder. I would have a house full of dogs in one litter. I am so bad at saying good bye.


Seriously, I think I'm going to be a complete nutjob when I hand the puppies to their new owners. I'm already sad that their new owners most likely will not be cooking for their new dogs, or going to flyball, or walking as much as we do. But, the alternative to me taking them was death at a shelter before birth, so I have to keep reminding myself of that. They have life. The group we're fostering with does homechecks, vet references, and I get final say, so if I don't like them, they don't get a puppy. 

Does Bello want a fluffy or smooth sister? LOL.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Puppies are a lot of work, I do NOT want one...Puppies are a lot of work, I do NOT want one...Puppies are a lot of work, I do NOT want one  

The are all so freaking cute!!!


----------



## buddyboy (Mar 10, 2010)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Puppies are a lot of work, I do NOT want one...Puppies are a lot of work, I do NOT want one...Puppies are a lot of work, I do NOT want one


This is what I am saying over and over to myself! There are 3 puppies that were brought to where we got our dog from but I keep thin king what if they get parvo like Buddy did? I don't know that I could go through that again.


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

YAY PUPPIES!!!! They are so adorable. I swear as soon as the roommate leaves and takes his stupid fear aggresive dog with him, I'm going to start fostering pregnant/nursing moms!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I would have to agree. I think they were sired by a CHow Chow as well. So That makes them 
50% Chow Chow 
25% Pit Bull
25% Husky
oh my I hope the new owners have pet friendly insurance with that mix hehe. I really like that dark sable red pup I would take him in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

CerbiesMom said:


>


Where are you located? Please tell me not near Elmira, NY. Otherwise I might as well come get the top one in this pic.  Way too cute!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh goodness, they are too cute and big! How old are they now? Did you find owners for all of them? What about mama Jasmine?

I know what you mean about: 
"I'm already sad that their new owners most likely will not be cooking for their new dogs, or going to flyball, or walking as much as we do."

This is what i worry about when each of my greyhound fosters leaves. 

Bless you and your DH. Thanks again for everything!


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Um I love them. It's a good thing that my current puppy is sleeping with her sharp pointy foot claws digging into my arm to remind me that I never want to go through puppyhood again.


----------



## LucysMommy (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the middle one in the 4th picture


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Puppies are a lot of work, I do NOT want one...Puppies are a lot of work, I do NOT want one...Puppies are a lot of work, I do NOT want one
> 
> The are all so freaking cute!!!


You sure? They're geniuses. nobody had gone potty anywhere but outside or on a pee pad in 2 weeks. They're all learning sit really well, and i'm teaching them all to touch their noses to ppl noses, it's really cute.

I'm close by in Sugar Land. Let me know if you just wanna come visit, they need socialization, too. All my neighbors now think I'm a nutjob bc there are 10 dogs in the house.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> Oh goodness, they are too cute and big! How old are they now? Did you find owners for all of them? What about mama Jasmine?
> 
> I know what you mean about:
> "I'm already sad that their new owners most likely will not be cooking for their new dogs, or going to flyball, or walking as much as we do."
> ...


They'll be 6 weeks Monday. I haven't had enough time to sleep, let alone find homes for them. 2 More weeks and we can start going to adoption events. I'm sure the fluffy ones will go immediately. I have 1 home tentatively lined up for 1 pup. No bites on Jasmine. She's doing soo much better about the kennel screaming. She's enjoying jogging with us as well. 

I love greyhounds. I petsit for one about once a month. he's such a cool guy. I love your weims, as well. Both on the list of breeds that I'd one day love to have, but probably never will, as 2 of my 3 have "found me", I don't really have much choice in the matter.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hm, No response from jcd. Hopefully that means he is discussing NEW puppy care with Bello.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Inga said:


> Hm, No response from jcd. Hopefully that means he is discussing NEW puppy care with Bello.


Too funny! I think Bello needs a new friend. 

Cerbie, I may just have to come see these babies before they are gone. I like that you are in "old" Sugar Land. Much easier to find people that way. And I will keep telling myself I promised Roxxy no more dogs, and I wouldn't want to go back on my word!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Cerbie, I may just have to come see these babies before they are gone. I like that you are in "old" Sugar Land. Much easier to find people that way. And I will keep telling myself I promised Roxxy no more dogs, and I wouldn't want to go back on my word![/QUOTE]

I can't let you in my house, bc I haven't cleaned it in 3 weeks bc I've been feeding/training puppies. And my cats are super mad and have taken to pooping outside their boxes to show their displeasure with me. But I can break out the lawn chairs and we can run with them in the yard. Or I could just start cleaning my house. decisions.


----------



## LucysMommy (Feb 9, 2010)

OMG I want to come visit. Lucy wants a friend  hehe...I wish...we'll see what happens in 2 weeks


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> Hm, No response from jcd. Hopefully that means he is discussing NEW puppy care with Bello.


HEHEHE Inga. I would love to get Bello a another sibling, in fact i was at the humane society just 3 days ago and almost walked out with an 8 month old american bulldog/ boxer mix. All white with pink spots and the pinky eyes ! No one has yet to claim him but not sure if the wife is on board???


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

jcd said:


> HEHEHE Inga. I would love to get Bello a another sibling, in fact i was at the humane society just 3 days ago and almost walked out with an 8 month old american bulldog/ boxer mix. All white with pink spots and the pinky eyes ! No one has yet to claim him but not sure if the wife is on board???


You have a big house, right? And Bello is good with other dogs right? Well, tell your wife we all think Bello needs a sibling...he can't be an only dog forever! 

There was a cute boxer mix at the dog park today...good thing I promised Roxxy no more or I might be tempted to take one of Jasmine's pups...they probably live less than 10 miles from me!!! 

My mantra...*puppies are a lot of work; I promised Roxxy no more dogs...puppies are a lot of work; I promised Roxxy no more dogs...* no matter how well they are trained when you adopt them!


----------

